# CF Retention Survey - SIG OP  // Questionnaire des FC sur le maintien en service



## MOOXE (19 Mar 2007)

Howdy Sigs,

    Some of you may have filled out this survey. The distribution list is extensive but not all of us are on it. So for any of you who didnt get it at work here it is. It states only 160 of the 461 people the survey was sent to was completed. So I guess thats about 9% of our trade give or take? Still quite an interesting read.


http://www.closecombatseries.net/screenshots/mooxe/SIGOP_Factors_Attrition%202007-006.pdf


> Good afternoon,
> 
> The CF Retention Survey was administered to 461 members belonging to the Signals Operator occupation between February 2006 and May 2006.  160 surveys were completed and returned for a response rate of 34.71%.  
> 
> The survey was analyzed in March 2007.  In light of recurring comments from members wanting to know about the survey results, the managing authority (MA) has agreed to allow us to provide you with a draft report.
> 
> If you have any comments or questions, please direct them to Valerie 
> Toussaint (613-995-9215, Toussaint.VF@forces.gc.ca).
> 
> 
> Thank you, Major Deb Howe (DPGR-5)
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Le Questionnaire des FC sur le maintien des effectifs a été administré à  461 membres de OP TRANS entre février et mai 2006.  160 questionnaires ont été complétés et retournés, pour un taux de réponse de 34.71%.
> 
> Le questionnaire a été analysé en mars 2007.  À la lumière de commentaires récurrents de la part de membres désirant obtenir les résultats du questionnaire, l> '> autorité de gestion (AG) a donné son accord pour que nous puissions vous faire parvenir une copie brouillon du rapport. 
> 
> Si vous avez des questions ou commentaires, SVP veuillez en faire part à Valerie Toussaint (613-995-9215, Toussaint.VF@forces.gc.ca).
> 
> 
> Merci, Major Deb Howe (DBPP-5)


----------



## radop215 (20 Mar 2007)

do you have to email her for it, or are you going to post it?


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Mar 2007)

Click on the PDF link at the top.


----------

